# Stylist shears vs Grooming shears



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I was wondering is there a difference between shears that people hair stylist use and what dog groomers use?

Does anyone use people stylist shears on their dogs?

Same questions for clippers. 

I have both people shears and clippers and doggie shears and clippers and I don't see a difference.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I use stylist because I couldn't find anything else  I wouldn't mind buying another grooming set provided I knew 100% it is the best thing possible  

On the other hand I ordered her shampoos and conditioners online & abroad because I can't really find professional items here, except a great shampoo. 

The fact that I got huge compliments from some judges on her grooming made me feel like I was in heaven  Especially that I am a noob in grooming and showing and those judges never pay compliments unless they mean it  Also her lovely coat was complimented in club's written description. So I must be doing the right thing


----------

